# Wieviel ist Vorlage: Brennender Irrlichtdiamant wert?



## Kaleev (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen wieviel bei Euch die Vorlage: Brennender Irrlichtdiamant wert ist.
Bei uns liegen die Preise momentan bei 30.000 Gold für das Rezept.
-ist das angemessen oder kostet es bei euch weit weniger?

Viele Grüße,
Kaleev


----------



## Rincewinda (16. Februar 2011)

Hi
habe
Brennender Irrlichtdiamant : 5.000 Gold gekauft (Handelschannel)
Agiler Irrlichtdiamant : 800 Gold (AH Allianz)
Wiederscheindender Irrlichtdiamant : 2.000 Gold (innerhalb der Gilde)
gekauft


OT : Armschienen : Mächtige Intelligenz : 650 Gold (AH Horde)

Wären die Preise bei 10.000+ hätte ich die Rezepte nicht gekauft 

Server : Nethersturm

mfg


----------



## madmurdock (16. Februar 2011)

Nein, ist momentan nicht mehr so viel wert. Die Leute, die unbedingt am Anfang die neuen Metas für ihre Mains haben wollten, haben schon mehrere 100g Trinkgeld fuers Craften bezahlt, so dass die Cutter der ersten Stunde noch Gewinn trotz einer 30k Investition machen konnten. Mittlerweile koennen aber doch wieder "relativ" viele die neuen Gems, so dass ein Preis über 15000 bis 20000 unrealistisch ist. Rezeptesammler kaufen sich das Ding eh erst nach ein paar Monaten.

Wer sich also das Rezept gekauft hat, wird es auch nutzen, so dass der Markt abgedeckt ist, so dass man hier auch kein Monopol aufbauen kann.


----------



## Kaleev (16. Februar 2011)

Prima!

Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Morcan (16. Februar 2011)

Es ist 3 Gold und 75 Silber wert...der Preis und das Vermögen der Spieler wird vermutlich von Server zu Server anders sein


----------



## Huntergottheit (30. März 2011)

hab mir die 3 neuen meta vorlagen für je 9k ,5k und 50g gekauft wobei letzteres eines nachts im ah war und der verkäufer wohl 2 nullen vergessen hat


----------

